# Light and Sound - Chamber Strings



## Light and Sound (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi everyone!


Light and Sound is very excited to announce: Light & Sound Chamber Strings. Available from May 2nd at lightandsoundsamples.com. Recorded, engineered and scripted with maximum versatility in mind, Light and Sound Chamber Strings is a highly detailed and flexible chamber string library (6,5,3,3,1) recorded by expert recording engineer, Debbie Smith, at Windmill Lane, Dublin. A range of exciting and revolutionary techniques for recording longs, as well as freshly conceived scripting concepts allowed the natural dynamic movements of the musicians to be maintained, while remaining playable and intuitive.


Demo pieces:




Videos:



More information can be found at lightandsoundsamples.com

Update:
And we're released!

As promised, here is the full playthrough of all patches and articulations, 100% dry:



Happy writing!


Cheers,

The Light and Sound Team


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 25, 2016)

Tell more, the website is a bit sparse, who is Light and Sound, who are you... tell us a story, we all like a story...


----------



## Noam Guterman (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh wow, out of the blue! Sweet, sweet sounds.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 25, 2016)

A great sound!


----------



## Light and Sound (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi all!

Thanks for the kind words.

We tried to keep the website a bit more on the factual side, as I know it can sometimes be a bit grueling to try to read through a lot of "hype" - but as for who we are and a little bit about where this all came from; this actually all started as a piano project. I just wanted my own piano that I could really love and was playable and allowed me to not get tweaky with the instrument. So during that I found Windmill Lane and after some talks with Debbie Smith, eventually decided to take it further and do a string section.

The real difference in the samples we record is that I developed some scripting rules and techniques that allowed me to keep in the natural fades of the musicians, I wanted to be able to fade in my soft string sounds from silence without having to reach for CC11 every two seconds, and similarly have natural fade outs. So our longs/tremolos etc are all recorded with these different natural movements and the scripting takes care of the rest!

The room, as I'm sure you've noticed from the walkthrough, is exceptionally dry compared to many other samples out there - however it's still large enough to record an entire orchestra. We decided to record all of these mic positions in the dry hall to give access to the different air absorption, mic choices and directivity - the result is that you can shape your room however you want to using a little bit of reverb on each mic (and you can really get indepth with it by setting each mic's tail exactly as you want it without having to worry about existing tail interacting too much).

I have made another video for setting up the instruments within a template of ve pro/kontakt/cubase (will be more useful after release of course!), however at the end I show the settings and mic positions used in one of the demos, this includes reverbs etc so you can see exactly what went into it!

The demo section can be found here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1809 at timecode 30:09

Thanks again, we'll be here to answer any questions we can.


----------



## thov72 (Apr 25, 2016)

sigh....ooh
yes, they do sound great


----------



## kmlandre (Apr 25, 2016)

Perhaps I missed it on the page, but is there a target price and date tied to this library?

Kurt


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 25, 2016)

How €€€ much ???


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 25, 2016)

I am seriously digging what I am hearing with these.


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow, these sound fantastic!


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh baby.


----------



## hawpri (Apr 25, 2016)

The split slider idea is really interesting and sounds like it would be useful regularly, if not constantly. I'd really like something similar to it in my other strings libraries.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 25, 2016)

Great sounding strings... please make affordable

Looking forward to the release.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 25, 2016)

I need another string library as much as I need to gain 15 pounds but this one feels like I'm dieting due to the small string size...really liking the sound.


----------



## lucor (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't you just love it when a developer with a great product comes out of seemingly nowhere?
Sounds awesome, looking forward to this!


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 25, 2016)

lucor said:


> Don't you just love it when a developer with a great product comes out of seemingly nowhere?
> Sounds awesome, looking forward to this!


Noone comes from nowhere!


----------



## markpfx (Apr 25, 2016)

Very impressive sound! Any hint on pricing ?


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 25, 2016)

Y'all need to cool it with the hype, or the price will rise. Here's how you need to handle it, "It sounds OK, maybe a step up from standard midi." See guys, now I just got this new library for you for only $50.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 26, 2016)

Sorry Rodney, I can't do it, I just have to continue with the hype. 

Very interesting, great job on the sound, and the scripting sounds just like, what I've been looking for.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Apr 26, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Y'all need to cool it with the hype, or the price will rise. Here's how you need to handle it, "It sounds OK, maybe a step up from standard midi." See guys, now I just got this new library for you for only $50.


Yeah, I think I'm gonna stick with Halion Sonic SE...

;D


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 26, 2016)

And here another enthusiast for this new string library!

Also the demos sound good, not the usual ' have heared this before a thousand times' kind of demos, but real tasteful pieces of music.

Indeed the pricing will be a important factor for its acquisition, but I understand if this will be priced in the upper ranges.

Oh my, oh my, when will this urge for new libraries be over? Serious addiction symptomes here with new libraries like this.


----------



## blougui (Apr 26, 2016)

Strangely enough Windmill Lane reminds me of U2 ; has some albums been recorded there, first ones or something ?


----------



## markleake (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't really have anything that does small string sections, so I am quite interested also. The demo tracks make the library sound quite useful, although I can hear some potential issues with controlling fade in/out and sometimes a bit of "buzzyness" (or better described as a "brittleness"?) to the sound that may not suit everybody I guess.


----------



## Light and Sound (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words everyone - super excited to get this out to you all!



hawpri said:


> The split slider idea is really interesting and sounds like it would be useful regularly, if not constantly. I'd really like something similar to it in my other strings libraries.



As the scripter for the library, the split slider is the feature I'm most proud of for this particular product. The opportunities it opens up when you start to think of brass is very exciting (the split slider can be adopted for any number of dynamic layers, so if you consider being able to change the timbre of the brass to not have a brassy sound, but just a more noble sound... exciting times ahead ^^)



kmlandre said:


> Perhaps I missed it on the page, but is there a target price and date tied to this library?
> 
> Kurt





kmlandre said:


> Perhaps I missed it on the page, but is there a target price and date tied to this library?
> 
> Kurt



We'll be revealing the price very soon, midweek before the release on 2nd of May 



blougui said:


> Strangely enough Windmill Lane reminds me of U2 ; has some albums been recorded there, first ones or something ?



U2 have indeed recorded at Windmill Lane, there's a long history with windmill lane being rebuilt and was recently refurbished


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 26, 2016)

Light and Sound said:


> (the split slider can be adopted for any number of dynamic layers, so if you consider being able to change the timbre of the brass to not have a brassy sound, but just a more noble sound...


Somebody has been reading my threads!


----------



## Light and Sound (Apr 27, 2016)

Here's another video for you guys, demonstrating the ease of use for playing soft swells in a more pad-like manner. This is just the violin 1 longs articulation, and these swells can be used in the tremolo and FX patches too!


----------



## Saxer (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm lost... must have


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 27, 2016)

Small ensemble, dry-ish ambience - this is right up my alley. Sound very nice so far. The real test will be how well the scripting behaves and how nimble and agile the library can be. Wish there were detache and trill articulations.


----------



## Malo (Apr 27, 2016)

Very promising, indeed! The bowing and legato sound very realistic IMHO.

Would you consider doing full string patches? I find them good for sketching out ideas.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 27, 2016)

Very nice indeed.
I don't know if you are from Ireland yourself, but the chords you use are lovely.... and one could hear them coming from the many beautiful and at times mystical countrysides from Ireland. Really nice!

For demonstration purposes I see you have done this with the longs only. For more "realism" I would use/replace one or more lines with a legato patch. (sorry, I am wise-acring...you will know your game too)

Please make it affordable , because this sounds like a must have library.

addition: Jimmy makes a good point, lets not get carried away before some more demanding stuff is shown.
And I hope under the patch list "shorts" detache will be part of that? or only staccato's and spiccatos?


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 27, 2016)

1.There is no such thing as a "must have library."

2. If there WERE such a thing, what I am hearing so far puts this in the running


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 27, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> 1.There is no such thing as a "must have library."
> 
> 2. If there WERE such a thing, what I am hearing so far puts this in the running


Yeah I know........my earlier post indicates that I am suffering from serious addictions..... (I don't need this...... I don't need this library)


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 27, 2016)

Sounds like a must have to me...
With this last demo, I'm sold. I wish Adagio could be as subtle as this without having to reprogram it.


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 27, 2016)

Gorgeous sound, and your demos are really well done. Do you plan on doing a real-time walkthrough/demo? Ideally, I like to hear samples played live/real-time without any exterior processing.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 27, 2016)

Nevermind, just not worth it.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 27, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> No such thing as a must have for _everybody_. May be a must have for any given individual of course.
> 
> The proof of this is that great sample based composers like Colin and T.J. have produced spectacular results with a huge range of libraries and our own Roberto makes great music with every library he touches, while others make every library they touch sound awful.



Jay, this obviously means that whatever Colin, TJ and Roberto use is a must-have-library.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 27, 2016)

But not all of us want sample cacophony or to overuse reverb while tweaking CC1 and 11 until the cows.. Adagio was a break through but it can be a beast to wrangle. This seems like a middle ground between 8dio dyn patches and SF Evos. Dynamics crossfades just don't sound very good when exposed so the only other course of action is to have loads of patches with the dynamics built in. 

Honestly, I don't feel like arguing with the "it's not the tools" stance.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 27, 2016)

Nevermind, just not worth it.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 27, 2016)

Jay, your constant hairsplitting makes me not want to post here. 

Ok, it seems like it might be a must have for those of us who want chamber strings that have a soft entrance attack at low dynamics without using a crossfade. Any more demos in this vein would be appreciated.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 27, 2016)

I don't get it, why people can't call a really promising library, a must-have? And if someone thinks it's a must-have, it's his opinion. It's not about forcing everyone to get the library.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 27, 2016)

I wonder why no major/minor trills are present in this library...


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 27, 2016)

Massimo said:


> I wonder why no major/minor trills are present in this library...



I think the up and coming smaller developers know that the bases are covered by either SF, 8dio, Lass, VSL, etc. Offering something to augment these is attractive to me (and others I'd guess...but I can't speak for others...)


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 27, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Initially I was joking but.. Words matter. Clarity of thought and expression matter. Call it splitting hairs if you like.



Not to pick apart your hair splitting...

There have already been a several demos/walkthroughs of this library (and without much but praise) and it is pretty clear what this collection is: subtle, somewhat dry yet airy (although with plenty of mic positions) and seemingly not completely static chamber strings. It's not going for the sound, size or approach of HS, Embertone/SM, Dimension, or even most of the SF strings. In fact, it's pretty f'n clear what this is going for and where it fits in. And since it is getting some glowing reviews (from re-peat too), I'd say it's shaping up to be a must have. It's not an effects library. You won't want to score Godzilla with it (although maybe the teary bits). It's not trash can percussion with filters and flangers. It is a smaller collection of chamber strings and it sounds good to me and everyone who has posted here and elsewhere that I've seen. And if it fills in some gaps that you've been trying to ignore by spending (wasting) extra time with CC11, etc...then, id say it's a gd must have.

In the interest of clarity of thought (pretty insulting)...if there isn't an ignore feature here, maybe just keep this nonsense to yourself, Jay. It muddies the water and derails the thread (I'm not helping I guess) and keeps us from getting more valuable info to and from the developer.

apologies to L&S...carry on...


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 27, 2016)

Don't bother. Not interested.

You are a large part of why it takes ages to weed through this board for useful info.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 27, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> No such thing as a must have for _everybody_. May be a must have for any given individual of course.
> 
> The proof of this is that great sample based composers like Colin and T.J. have produced spectacular results with a huge range of libraries and our own Roberto makes great music with every library he touches, while others make every library they touch sound awful.


Great to see that I am not the only one with a Special Humor!
Great comment, Jay!  (Good meant!)


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 27, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> even without the "must have" label nonsense


Hey...... I said that......... oh well, I am not offended


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 27, 2016)

It's always fun to read some good splitting hairs of someone else's hair splitting.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 27, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> It's always fun to read some good splitting hairs of someone else's hair splitting.


That is why once upon a time there was a band called "SPlit Enz".....you know..... with Tim and Neil Finn.

Or the BBC with "sp(l)itting image". Good stuff..... 


OK, now no more thread derailing and let the developer have his proper place for this new fantastic (must have  for those who must have it) library


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 27, 2016)

Sounds geeat. "Without a name" beautiful composition!


----------



## novaburst (Apr 27, 2016)

This is very good I can truly understand why we have collections, this is no gimmick, is it me or did the standard just get higher.

I dont see any price or is this a trick question, any clues


----------



## Creston (Apr 27, 2016)

Sounds good. But really depends on the price for me as I've already got this area covered. Having an alternative would be a bonus.


----------



## D-Mott (Apr 27, 2016)

This is sounding very nice.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 27, 2016)

I am actually very intrigued by this. The sound I am hearing is really good.


----------



## P.N. (Apr 27, 2016)

Congratulations, Light and Sound.
Great sounding library.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm honestly not sure if I can continue to live without owning this library.
You could even say..... I must have it.


----------



## Light and Sound (Apr 28, 2016)

Massimo said:


> I wonder why no major/minor trills are present in this library...



Our plan with this library was to cover all the initial bases, and cover them well. If you're wondering whether or not we plan to make more libraries then I can answer that we absolutely do! If you're also wondering whether or not there will be expansions/further articulations then we can confirm that we absolutely plan to; if we believe this is something that is in high demand - which we believe it is. The L&S CS library has a permanent place in my own template and I plan to expand that template to a full chamber orchestra - maybe even a full orchestra if we feel like it's something else that you would all want. We're very much open to feedback! 



novaburst said:


> This is very good I can truly understand why we have collections, this is no gimmick, is it me or did the standard just get higher.
> 
> I dont see any price or is this a trick question, any clues



Thank you for the very kind words! We can now reveal that from May 2nd we will be offering a 1 month, $100 discount on The Light and Sound Chamber Strings list price. This means from May 2nd until May 31st you will be able to purchase the Chamber String Library for *$349 excl VAT* (you can enter your VAT codes directly into the site during purchasing) after which it will return to $449. We will also release a full walkthrough video which runs through all of the patches and articulations for all instruments prior to launch too 

Cheers,
Light and Sound


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 28, 2016)

Brother (or sister) light and sound,
Do you offer an educational discount?
Thank you, 
Impoverished student, tug of the forelock etc etc


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 28, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Brother (or sister) light and sound,
> Do you offer an educational discount?
> Thank you,
> Impoverished student, tug of the forelock etc etc


That's how I started to get into Cinesamples...


----------



## Light and Sound (Apr 28, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Brother (or sister) light and sound,
> Do you offer an educational discount?
> Thank you,
> Impoverished student, tug of the forelock etc etc



Hi mc_deli,

We will indeed offer student discounts - when we release the chamber strings on May 2nd, the website will also be updated with how to apply for the discount, and details on the rate etc


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 28, 2016)

That is a fair price, And the intro month allows for some financial planning as well.

Good to see you are going to expand this string lib also with necessary bowings/articulations.

I saw a concert piano lib and harp on your website. 
Since that is another overcrowded sampled instrument from various developers it is interesting to find out whether you can put some new innovations in there.


----------



## D-Mott (Apr 28, 2016)

I am curious in why you made the decision to not have controllable vibrato?


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 28, 2016)

D-Mott said:


> I am curious in why you made the decision to not have controllable vibrato?


Do you have the same humor what I have?


----------



## D-Mott (Apr 28, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Do you have the same humor what I have?



There can only be one Gunther Bombe on this board. I wouldn't want to take your place man. However, does one not want control over vibrato? lol


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 29, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> I think the up and coming smaller developers know that the bases are covered by either SF, 8dio, Lass, VSL, etc. Offering something to augment these is attractive to me (and others I'd guess...but I can't speak for others...)



I am sorry but I don't agree with your statement here... the trend I see is to release incomplete libraries in one way or the other when it comes to basic articulations and playing styles and this is another example.

This library sounds good but why do I need to use a different one just for trills...


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 29, 2016)

If you only see string libraries of various sizes/styles as "one to rule them all" then sure, it is currently incomplete. But I'm listening for how I can fill in the gaps of what I already use. Thats what the consensus was for Soaring Strings iirc.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 29, 2016)

Very cool stuff. Could also be used for layering. This is a very nice spring surprise


----------



## procreative (Apr 29, 2016)

Personally I never understand why so many developers include Bartok Pizzicato or Col Legno at the expense of more mainstream articulations like Trills, Staccatissimo or Sul Ponticello.

In this case missing articulations is more concerning as it is a Chamber size library (which does sound good) and attempting to fill in the gaps is tricky unless you have something like Sable (which won't match the ambience) or VSL Chamber (in which case you probably would not need this).


----------



## muk (Apr 29, 2016)

If I was looking for a full fledged and finished string range I would just wait a bit and see how this one develops. As Paul posted Light and Sound is planning to add more articulations to Chamber Strings, so you can simply wait for them. If you already own a complete string library, Chamber Strings could add a more intimate and direct sound nicely. As they are recorded rather dry they should blend rather easily with other libraries and be very versatile in mixing. Personally I am looking forward to hearing how they work together with Dimension Strings - I have a very good feeling about that.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 29, 2016)

Does anyone get the room tone option? I looked at the template walktrough and the room tone, but allthough I think it is simpy a matter of selecting mikes, why does the room tone patch need to be loaded as it is used in the walkthrough?

Maybe the OP / developer is willing to explain that further?


----------



## Light and Sound (Apr 29, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Does anyone get the room tone option? I looked at the template walktrough and the room tone, but allthough I think it is simpy a matter of selecting mikes, why does the room tone patch need to be loaded as it is used in the walkthrough?
> 
> Maybe the OP / developer is willing to explain that further?



All of our samples have the roomtone carefully denoised, which means they lack the natural room tone. To add it back in as one unique, cohesive room tone that stays the same level (rather than coming in and out with each sample, and building up if you play a lot of notes very quickly), you can load up the room tone patch.

Although if you mean why does it need to be synced to the host (the little yellow play button in the video within kontakt), that's because when the host (DAW) hits play, stop or record the script responds to that by activating the room tone, or stopping when playback or recording is stopped. You can sync kontakt instances to your host individually, so if you don't want to sync them all you can just make a standalone version with the room tone in and sync that. In terms of midi channels it doesn't need any, it doesn't respond to anything you throw at it, so you can give it a midi channel if you want, but it's a bit of a waste - the idea is that you can just load it up and forget about it!

You don't have to use the room tone with the library if you don't want to either, it's just an option for those who want to use it - I personally use a room tone on every piece just give the samples something to die out into, but that's personal preference 

If any of that isn't clear just let me know and I'll try and explain better :D


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 30, 2016)

Light and Sound said:


> All of our samples have the roomtone carefully denoised, which means they lack the natural room tone. To add it back in as one unique, cohesive room tone that stays the same level (rather than coming in and out with each sample, and building up if you play a lot of notes very quickly), you can load up the room tone patch.
> 
> Although if you mean why does it need to be synced to the host (the little yellow play button in the video within kontakt), that's because when the host (DAW) hits play, stop or record the script responds to that by activating the room tone, or stopping when playback or recording is stopped. You can sync kontakt instances to your host individually, so if you don't want to sync them all you can just make a standalone version with the room tone in and sync that. In terms of midi channels it doesn't need any, it doesn't respond to anything you throw at it, so you can give it a midi channel if you want, but it's a bit of a waste - the idea is that you can just load it up and forget about it!
> 
> ...


Alright, thank you for explaining.
I understand it now as a new approach to the wet/ dry samples 'discussion'.
Now everyone can decide themselves, as well as the 'build up' is solved. That is a clever solution.

And practically to use it ( can't recall from the walkthrough) it doen't need any audio or Midi input ( as you just said) , it gets triggered everytime the play button is hit in a DAW.

Does it need to be at the end of a patch chain in Kontakt or can you even use a seperate track for it?


----------



## Light and Sound (Apr 30, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Alright, thank you for explaining.
> I understand it now as a new approach to the wet/ dry samples 'discussion'.
> Now everyone can decide themselves, as well as the 'build up' is solved. That is a clever solution.
> 
> ...



Assuming by wet/dry you mean the inclusion of the natural 'noise' or 'hiss' you get from recording then yes, that is correct. It's not related to wet/dry in the reverb sense - all of the recordings are left as is in terms of ambience.

It doesn't matter what instance of kontakt you put it in or where, it will trigger so long as the kontakt instance it is in is synced to DAW.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 30, 2016)

I also asked via email for an educational discount and they answered really fast and friendly.
I am looking forward to this release.


----------



## Saxer (May 2, 2016)

Today?


----------



## Light and Sound (May 2, 2016)

Saxer said:


> Today?



Yep! We're just going through all the final preparations, once it's all ready we'll post here and update the thread with the path playthrough video


----------



## Light and Sound (May 2, 2016)

And we're released!

As promised, here is the full playthrough of all patches and articulations, 100% dry:



And if you head on over to lightandsoundsamples.com you'll find it is now available to purchase at the introductory discount offer of $349, ending 31st May!

If you are unable to see the 'buy now' button, please press ctrl + f5 to force an uncached refresh of the page 

Happy writing!


----------



## dtcomposer (May 2, 2016)

These look/sound really nice. Are there any examples of faster playing with the legato patches? It says in one of the videos that it can handle fast playing, but I haven't heard an example. Maybe I missed it somewhere.

If not I would love to hear what it can do. I'll probably buy it anyway at some point, but being agile enough to handle faster passages would make it a no-brainer insta-buy.

Congrats on the release.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 2, 2016)

Anybody jumped in yet and want to share their first impressions?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 3, 2016)

btw: @Light and Sound 
is the last walkthrough with all the patches with or without the room tone?


----------



## Light and Sound (May 3, 2016)

dtcomposer said:


> These look/sound really nice. Are there any examples of faster playing with the legato patches? It says in one of the videos that it can handle fast playing, but I haven't heard an example. Maybe I missed it somewhere.
> 
> If not I would love to hear what it can do. I'll probably buy it anyway at some point, but being agile enough to handle faster passages would make it a no-brainer insta-buy.
> 
> Congrats on the release.


Hey! We'll get a fast legato demo posted the moment we get a chance 



Silence-is-Golden said:


> btw: @Light and Sound
> is the last walkthrough with all the patches with or without the room tone?


There is no room tone in the most recent walkthrough


----------



## lucky909091 (May 3, 2016)

Yeah. I purchased it and now I am downloading.
What a great customer support.
Thank you, Paul.


----------



## higgs (May 3, 2016)

These demo tracks sound really sweet. This just leapfrogged a couple of other entries on my to-get list.

@lucky909091 Please do share your experience(s)!


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 4, 2016)

This is one great library, I can tell right away. Only played with it for an hour or so but I can see me using this a lot. Both on its own and for layering. Nice sordino switch too, and the shorts articulations are also immediately very good sounding. I hope the library will be a success and it might pave the way to add more articulations and maybe portamentos to the legatos as well. Very much recommended here, even for the violins alone, which I think are the standouts right away. Haven't even tried the violas and basses yet so can't say anything here.


----------



## passsacaglia (May 4, 2016)

Light and Sound said:


> And we're released!
> 
> As promised, here is the full playthrough of all patches and articulations, 100% dry:
> 
> ...



Can't be only me, TERRA'S THEME at 3:40 !!! :D  
I will def. buy this soon


----------



## leon chevalier (May 4, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Can't be only me, TERRA'S THEME at 3:40 !!! :D


I have noticed too <3






EDIT: for those who do not understand this is an old video game fantastic sound track :


----------



## Saxer (May 4, 2016)

Have to get used to the slow legato. When quantizing legato notes I have to set -180 milliseconds to get the note changes to match the click in first violins. Depending on the range and instrument this delay is not steady i.e. eight-notes (tempo 120) changing from Db to Bb are slower than C to Ab - but only in the first violins. Seconds need another negative delay time (about -130). Would be good if this could be adjusted over the whole library.
Sound is beautiful.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 4, 2016)

Saxer said:


> Have to get used to the slow legato. When quantizing legato notes I have to set -180 milliseconds to get the note changes to match the click in first violins. Depending on the range and instrument this delay is not steady i.e. eight-notes (tempo 120) changing from Db to Bb are slower than C to Ab - but only in the first violins. Seconds need another negative delay time (about -130). Would be good if this could be adjusted over the whole library.
> Sound is beautiful.


Good to hear Saxer that you have purchased it and your first experiences.

Are you willing to post some snippets of examples as a user (as being different from the developer?)

Do you use the room tone addition or just the bare samples?

And fast(er) legatos, do you think it is possible?

And lastly, the semiquavers I assume can possibly be used for faster passages, or ostinato like figures?

Ps: hopefully I am not overasking?


----------



## lucky909091 (May 4, 2016)

My first experiences: very useful library.
I can confirm what Saxer said: the delay between notes in legato mode should be adjusted in an update.
The overall sound is beautiful.


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 4, 2016)

Glad to see an affordable alternative to Sable, Congrats on a sweet sound!


----------



## playz123 (May 4, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Glad to see an affordable alternative to Sable, Congrats on a sweet sound!


Can't quite agree that this is an alternative to Sable. Sacconi Quartet perhaps?? Even that one has quite a different tone from this library.


----------



## Light and Sound (May 4, 2016)

Saxer said:


> Have to get used to the slow legato. When quantizing legato notes I have to set -180 milliseconds to get the note changes to match the click in first violins. Depending on the range and instrument this delay is not steady i.e. eight-notes (tempo 120) changing from Db to Bb are slower than C to Ab - but only in the first violins. Seconds need another negative delay time (about -130). Would be good if this could be adjusted over the whole library.
> Sound is beautiful.



Thanks for the feedback saxer! Working on an update already which will help unify everything, will post back here with updates!


----------



## Saxer (May 5, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Are you willing to post some snippets of examples as a user (as being different from the developer?)


Maybe next week... this week I'm mostly out of studio. Had not enough time with this library and didn't even load anything else but legatos to answer all your questions. But yes, faster legato is possible.


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 5, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Glad to see an affordable alternative to Sable,



Very unlikely imo.


----------



## Light and Sound (May 5, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Can't be only me, TERRA'S THEME at 3:40 !!! :D
> I will def. buy this soon



Glad to see some of you picked up on that 

Here's a quick demonstration of fast legato:



Additionally, to those who already purchased; if you keep an eye on your email those changes have already been made to smoothen things out, we'll be pushing these through to you guys shortly


----------



## markpfx (May 17, 2016)

Now that it's been out for a while, can any users share their experience with this library? I would love to hear some user demos.
Thanks


----------



## Light and Sound (May 25, 2016)

Hi everyone! Just a reminder that there is now 5 days left of the intro price!

In related news, we're working hard on our 1.5 update which will include some re-recordings, a redesigned UI and a plethora of tweaks, new features and improved systems. We'll be sure to post here with more updates as we progress


----------



## Kejero (May 25, 2016)

Because


----------



## Light and Sound (May 30, 2016)

Just a reminder, last 24 hours to get it at the intro price!


----------



## Light and Sound (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi everyone and happy 4th of July!

We're pleased to announce our first major update for the chamber strings, featuring many improvements - this is a completely free update!


New and improved release handling system
Re-worked legato
Legato transitions can now interact with long releases
Re-recorded celli longs
Re-recorded bass, with extended range and dynamic longs included
New UI
Articulation specific range and split slider settings
Various performance and bug fixes



You will need around 12gb harddrive space for installing the update, you should receive download links shortly, if not already.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 5, 2016)

Great improvement! Celli sound wonderful!


----------



## Light and Sound (Jul 18, 2016)

Lovely new demo from Adam Hochstatter: The Light Within


----------



## Saxer (Jul 19, 2016)

Sounds beautiful. Imho the best sound in non-epic studio chamber strings.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you for the free update.
Now your product sounds really precious.


----------



## rottoy (Jul 21, 2016)

Aaaand I'm grabbing this, hook, line and sinker since it's 30% off.
Loved the sound of it when it came out, loving it even more listening to the patch walkthrough of 1.5!


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 21, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Aaaand I'm grabbing this, hook, line and sinker since it's 30% off.
> Loved the sound of it when it came out, loving it even more listening to the patch walkthrough of 1.5!



$299 is 30% off?


----------



## rottoy (Jul 21, 2016)

https://www.kontakthub.com/product/chamber-strings/


prodigalson said:


> $299 is 30% off?


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh wow thanks


----------



## higgs (Jul 22, 2016)

Just bought this fresh from KontaktHub for $175. "Seriously," you ask? Yeah.

Total no-brainer at that deep of a discount.


----------



## cadenzajon (Jul 22, 2016)

How does this compare to the Spitfire Chamber Strings? Pros/cons? (Other than cost, of course...)


----------



## rottoy (Jul 22, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> How does this compare to the Spitfire Chamber Strings? Pros/cons? (Other than cost, of course...)


It doesn't even come close to SCS in terms of articulations, and it's incredibly dry compared to SCS.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 22, 2016)

higgs said:


> Just bought this fresh from KontaktHub for $175. "Seriously," you ask? Yeah.
> 
> Total no-brainer at that deep of a discount.


you shouldn't say these things Higgs........

Anyone know when the sale will end?
Couldn't find it anywhere, nor was it announced here?


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 22, 2016)

I see it on Kontakt Hub for 157 pounds - translates to about $206 amurican. Where is this $175 sale of which you speak? Cheap musicians everywhere want to know!



higgs said:


> Just bought this fresh from KontaktHub for $175. "Seriously," you ask? Yeah.
> 
> Total no-brainer at that deep of a discount.


----------



## higgs (Jul 22, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> I see it on Kontakt Hub for 157 pounds - translates to about $206 amurican. Where is this $175 sale of which you speak? Cheap musicians everywhere want to know!



Hwhoops! Please forgive my slip up there - I calculated using the Euro. So, right, I spent $31 more than I thought. Still a great deal at $206 Amurican monies.


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks yew! Just wanted to make sure I was squeezing the most out of my Tubmans! Now it's off to see the wizard....


----------



## rottoy (Jul 22, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> you shouldn't say these things Higgs........
> 
> Anyone know when the sale will end?
> Couldn't find it anywhere, nor was it announced here?


The sale ends August 14th.


----------



## Light and Sound (Jul 22, 2016)

rottoy said:


> The sale ends August 14th.


Hey all, just to clarify, this should be updated soon to august 30th on kontakthub, not the 14th


----------



## procreative (Jul 22, 2016)

The version on the Kontakthub site says v1, I presume you can get the update? Does buying it here send you to a token or link to developers site?


----------



## Light and Sound (Jul 22, 2016)

procreative said:


> The version on the Kontakthub site says v1, I presume you can get the update? Does buying it here send you to a token or link to developers site?



The version number is the version of the release on kontakthub, which is still the latest version of the instrument (1.5)


----------



## procreative (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks, deleted my extra sentence as I realise this is a Commercial Announcement and I should not be mentioning other products! Sorry always forget which forum I am in, will move that one elsewhere.


----------



## Light and Sound (Aug 26, 2016)

Just a quick reminder - the sale on the chamber strings over at kontakthub (https://www.kontakthub.com/product/chamber-strings/) will end 30th


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 31, 2016)

Light and Sound said:


> Assuming by wet/dry you mean the inclusion of the natural 'noise' or 'hiss' you get from recording then yes, that is correct. It's not related to wet/dry in the reverb sense - all of the recordings are left as is in terms of ambience.
> 
> It doesn't matter what instance of kontakt you put it in or where, it will trigger so long as the kontakt instance it is in is synced to DAW.


Do you use one 1instance of room tone for each group 1st violin, 2nd violin etc or just 1 instance for it al? Will there be written a manual?


----------



## Light and Sound (Nov 18, 2016)

Just an update; we have a 50% black friday sale (so $149 ex VAT, the price will update when you go to the store page) both via kontakthub and our official page here:

http://lightandsoundsamples.com/products/chamberstrings.html

The 50% sale will last until the 29th November!

We also recently also updated the product to 1.6, which includes numerous bug fixes, legato tweaks, shorts handling and performances improvements. This update should have been sent out to all existing users already


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 18, 2016)

Light and Sound said:


> Just an update; we have a 50% black friday sale (so $149 ex VAT, the price will update when you go to the store page) both via kontakthub and our official page here:
> 
> http://lightandsoundsamples.com/products/chamberstrings.html
> 
> ...


That is a good price. I see that you also localise your prices ... is the Euro price in Germany including VAT? Can you exclude the VAT by applying a VAT ID?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 18, 2016)

Is via Kontakthub, which has the same offer, also the latest 1.6 version of LS Chamber strings?

Downloading it atm so I like to know if it needs updating?
Thanks.


----------



## Light and Sound (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes, kontakthub is also updated to 1.6 - and VAT displayed on the site is based on your location, and you can use a VAT ID during the checkout on our official website


----------



## tigersun (Nov 18, 2016)

Just a heads up, the product page still says $299 and I don't see any mention of the sale on the site. 

Just in case someone comes across your site and they don't know it's half off!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Paul,

I would like to get the room to work, to find out if it adds to the sound, but it so simple I cannot get it done 

Can you give a short step by step guide how to implement it?
(I have checked the sync to host button, in the master section where "ext" botton is yellow)

Thanks!


----------



## muk (Nov 19, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Can you give a short step by step guide how to implement it?





There is a template setup guide on their youtube channel as well, though I don't know if the room tone patch is mentioned there:


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 19, 2016)

muk said:


> There is a template setup guide on their youtube channel as well, though I don't know if the room tone patch is mentioned there:



Thank you Muk!

Glad you found these vid's again.
But unless you or others have a different experience (because I just tried it out, and it works) I hear no significant added sound. Even when putting it all up a few DB's.

No problemo, Earreverb2 does what I need. I was wondering if and how it would add.


----------



## muk (Nov 19, 2016)

It should be quiet, only audible if no instruments are playing. After all, it's just the microphones capturing silence in the recording room. Hit play in your DAW on a spot where nothing gets played back, and the room tone should be there very quietly.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello Light & Sound.

Are your announced products like the piano and harp somewhere still arising on the firmament?

Also some addittional ( basic) articulations to the current chamber strings is also welcomed.
Even if its a payed add on it is a good extension as far as I am concerned.

PS: questions are purely informational intended not as critique in any form!

Best wishes
SiG


----------



## Light and Sound (Dec 29, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hello Light & Sound.
> 
> Are your announced products like the piano and harp somewhere still arising on the firmament?
> 
> ...



Hiya!

We do still have plans for both the harp and concerto piano and some additional content for the chamber strings along the way.

The main priority is the concerto piano right now, but there will also be a free update for the chamber strings coming fairly soon that will add some extra functionality and features that have been requested, bringing the engine behind our products up to date with where we want to be before moving forward.

The concerto piano is a hard call to answer, because pianos are already a crowded market. And there's no point making something that can already be achieved with other libraries (both from a development standpoint, and a composer standpoint). I am primarily a classically trained pianist (and composer), so you can imagine how passionate I am about this concerto piano; most of my ideas start with a piano reduction - the more inspiring the piano I'm playing on, the better my ideas tend to be. It needs to be malleable and detailed enough that it can be used for sonatas and concertos alike, while also being able to be a softer scoring piano. I'm not a subscriber to the "one library can't do it all" idea, we'll get there and we're always aiming to record in a way that allows us to get there later on if technology isn't there yet. 

I wish I could share more, a lot of time is being spent on ensuring we do things right based on what we've learned so far, the last thing I'd want is to have a product left behind developing too many libraries than we can update


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 31, 2016)

Light and Sound said:


> The concerto piano is a hard call to answer, because pianos are already a crowded market. And there's no point making something that can already be achieved with other libraries (both from a development standpoint, and a composer standpoint). I am primarily a classically trained pianist (and composer), so you can imagine how passionate I am about this concerto piano; most of my ideas start with a piano reduction - the more inspiring the piano I'm playing on, the better my ideas tend to be. It needs to be malleable and detailed enough that it can be used for sonatas and concertos alike, while also being able to be a softer scoring piano. I'm not a subscriber to the "one library can't do it all" idea, we'll get there and we're always aiming to record in a way that allows us to get there later on if technology isn't there yet.


The piano library is indeed a very saturated market with many varieties and possibilities, from sampled to hybrids or fully virtual generated piano emulations.

However what you describe as what a piano library needs to be able to do is what I think is not actually there yet, and indeed maybe not even possible yet. Even with the recent releases of new released piano libs.

What I personally experience is that there seems to be missing something always in the few libraries that are more on the top end: some have a good sound and playability but then they miss the real FF or FFF layers that you would sometimes wish for. Like you describe for sonatas or concerto's if you will. And at the same time be able to sound that delicate like f.e. a bosendorfer can in the soft piano or pianissimo layers, and still actually have some nuances possible.
Also additions like sympathetic resonances, re-pedaling and half-pedaling or separate release samples are in my view not options but necessities for a piano to become lifelike, in sound as well as in playing.

Some piano libraries also have this for me strange phenomena that allthough they sound good, they somehow seems to have a limited spectral bandwidth or cut out frequencies that make them sound small or thin when used solo and/or with others. Also here only a few of the current libraries for me seem to be be able to stand "up" as a real piano's when used solo or conjunction with other instruments.

All in all, I'd better get a real piano I guess, or wait for you guys (or anyone) to do it superbly if you get to it :-D
Hopefully you will do it!

Thanks again for putting your views, and set apart from my piano considerations I put here, I look forward to your new features and future developments from Light and Sound.

Have a safe and sound new year!


----------



## Syneast (May 1, 2017)

Love the tone! I only wish it had spiccato and portamento articulations.

Is there a way to shorten the staccatos to get more of a staccatissimo sound, like with timemachine or ADSR?


----------



## Light and Sound (May 2, 2017)

Syneast said:


> Love the tone! I only wish it had spiccato and portamento articulations.
> 
> Is there a way to shorten the staccatos to get more of a staccatissimo sound, like with timemachine or ADSR?



You could use the AHDSR in kontakt to create a shorter sound absolutely, or just enable the groups specifically for them with time machine - if you're interested send us a support ticket and we can look at creating a custom time machine patch specifically for you. 

Although there's a patch in the works which will take care of faster playing, more spiccato like playing and allow for flexible length shorts anyway


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 2, 2017)

Light and Sound said:


> You could use the AHDSR in kontakt to create a shorter sound absolutely, or just enable the groups specifically for them with time machine - if you're interested send us a support ticket and we can look at creating a custom time machine patch specifically for you.
> 
> Although there's a patch in the works which will take care of faster playing, more spiccato like playing and allow for flexible length shorts anyway


Well, can you please let us all rejoice in these options ?


----------



## Syneast (May 3, 2017)

Light and Sound said:


> You could use the AHDSR in kontakt to create a shorter sound absolutely, or just enable the groups specifically for them with time machine - if you're interested send us a support ticket and we can look at creating a custom time machine patch specifically for you.
> 
> Although there's a patch in the works which will take care of faster playing, more spiccato like playing and allow for flexible length shorts anyway


I don't own the library myself, but it's certainly good to know that it's possible to tweak things under the hood. That's an attractive feature. 

I am really hyped for that upcoming short patch! Any idea when we can expect more news on it? Ahhh, I guess can wait. The tone of this library is just so unique. Without reverb it sounds like an old episode of Columbo. I love it.


----------



## Musicam (May 3, 2017)

Light and Sound said:


> You could use the AHDSR in kontakt to create a shorter sound absolutely, or just enable the groups specifically for them with time machine - if you're interested send us a support ticket and we can look at creating a custom time machine patch specifically for you.
> 
> Although there's a patch in the works which will take care of faster playing, more spiccato like playing and allow for flexible length shorts anyway



New products coming soon?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 16, 2017)

Light and Sound said:


> You could use the AHDSR in kontakt to create a shorter sound absolutely, or just enable the groups specifically for them with time machine - if you're interested send us a support ticket and we can look at creating a custom time machine patch specifically for you.
> 
> Although there's a patch in the works which will take care of faster playing, more spiccato like playing and allow for flexible length shorts anyway


Since I am using the shorts in some of my current works with only L&S chamber strings I hope you will allow me and others to to acquire the new patch where either time machine or more variation possibility is with the shorts(like the "stretch" option on a similar chamber strings lib) . This will greatly enhance playability and (dare I say it) realism.

Also some extra work with the "doubles" patch could be useful to rework. only if I put it on half the tempo I would normally use it will this arctic actually work well.

Lastly: as others and myself have asked before, do you plan in the near future some new expansions? like portamento, spiccato, harmonics, portato's/detache, etc?
I would't mind if it is an expansion I need to pay for.

PS: Working with the shorts now regularly of L&S CS I have come to learn to appreciate the "range" function greatly. It allows for some great softer playing styles!


----------



## Light and Sound (Nov 24, 2017)

Hey everybody, just a note that we're updated to 2.0 and you'll all receive new download links shortly 




2.0 Change list:



Audio:


All original samples were re-worked from the ground up, as such this will require a complete re-download, your previous installation can be deleted if you no longer wish to use them (recommended).


Post processing redesigned:

Rebalanced all mics (pre mixdown) to better represent original recordings.


The main Close mic is now a section close mic that was previously unused, the bleeds mic is keeping a second close mic to get a wider, deeper sound.


Tuning improved across the board.


Equal power crossfade loops introduced.


Improved releases for all long/tremolo patches.


Natural hall sound has been better retained.

Balanced Mic positions to each other for easier mixing.

Fixed Releases of Vln1 Col Legnos.

Removed an audible bump in vla longs patch.

All shorts have been re-cut for better playability.
Scripting:


A new system allows for short notes to seamlessly transition into their long counterpart (this is not an overlay), allowing extremely versatile playing and is available in all patches, where appropriate - this can be bypassed with pedal down (pedal down activates “slow” playing mode for both attacks and releases).


With the samples now balanced, the range and split slider defaults have been updated to reflect the true recorded dynamics - these can still be altered to achieve any desired effect, even allowing flattening the dynamic range by reducing the range to 0 - with this in mind, you can then completely control dynamics with CC11 and only timbre with Velocity or CC1 depending on the patch.


An ensemble patch has been added for quick sketching (all articulations except FX included).


The doubles patch has been redesigned to play a short on note down, followed by the recorded double re-bow on release of the note, this allows for all playing speeds and feels a lot more natural than the previous model, alongside also being more CPU efficient. The range has been extended to the full instrument for all sections.


Shorts can now be affected by Time Machine Pro using the Speed slider - resetting to default (ctrl + click) will stop using time machine pro, thus saving on CPU without having to swap between patches.


Legato overhaul; taking advantage of some new scripting and utilizing the system to blend from shorts to longs, our new legato patch should be suitable for a lot more situations, and is generally a lot more fun/easy to play.

In addition, legato intervals can now be activated from within a slow release triggers.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 24, 2017)

Light and Sound said:


> Hey everybody, just a note that we're updated to 2.0 and you'll all receive new download links shortly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is just wonderful, I was thinking of using these strings again in my template just the other day.
It seems most of my issues with the library have been fixed - the odd tuning quirks and rough samples.
Because, overall, this is some of the best intimate string samples on the market, I really wanted to find a place for them in my arsenal again.
Well done, guys!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Nov 24, 2017)

Great news, thank you!


----------



## Sami (Nov 24, 2017)

Bought immediately, fantastic library. Many congratulations!


----------



## markleake (Nov 24, 2017)

Hey, awesome work guys!!! I'm excited to download and try the reworked instruments. You guys have really understood what users wanted and what needed to be improved.

The quirks with the tuning used to be a problem for me, as well as the un-match mic levels. So updating/fixing all of that and bringing the tuning/quality up to the level of the 1st violins is going to have me using the library much more. There is so much in this update - the focus on improving the playability was completely unexpected - I'll have to wait until it is downloaded to try it, but just watching the video it looks like a great idea.

The library is sounding fantastic, and those slow longs played with the ensemble patch sound simply stunning. They made me smile and then laugh out loud at how wonderful they sound. 

Thanks so much for bringing some new life to this library!!


----------



## Musicam (Nov 24, 2017)

This library is a great promise. I like it.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 24, 2017)

Don't own the library, but good on L&S for supporting their customers... lovely, delicate sound.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm finishing the download. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## Sami (Nov 24, 2017)

Gotta chime in again here, this library is magnificent. Itˋs as good if not better in some regards than scs. For the money I believe this to be the soundest purchase of any string library, at any price point and I cannot recommend it enough, especially for the sale price. I almost feel ashamed to have paid so little.
@Light and Sound you have truly created something magical here. Many congratulations.


----------



## agarner32 (Nov 24, 2017)

Sami said:


> Gotta chime in again here, this library is magnificent. Itˋs as good if not better in some regards than scs. For the money I believe this to be the soundest purchase of any string library, at any price point and I cannot recommend it enough, especially for the sale price. I almost feel ashamed to have paid so little.
> @Light and Sound you have truly created something magical here. Many congratulations.


+1 - I couldn't agree more. Really sounds terrific and easy to play.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 24, 2017)

Excellent upgrade. One little request: I'd really like to be able to click on the articulations and not have to scroll the keyboard down two octaves.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 24, 2017)

Can someone seduce me into buying this? Got Albions, Soaring Strings, Berlin inspire, Adagietto, and the Emberton violins (all). Why would I want/need this string library? Would it make a difference somewhere?


----------



## agarner32 (Nov 24, 2017)

[


PeterN said:


> Can someone seduce me into buying this? Got Albions, Soaring Strings, Berlin inspire, Adagietto, and the Emberton violins (all). Why would I want/need this string library? Would it make a difference somewhere?


It's a great sounding chamber strings library. If you need that sort of intimate sound then it's an excellent choice.


----------



## agarner32 (Nov 24, 2017)

AllanH said:


> One little request: I'd really like to be able to click on the articulations and not have scroll the keyboard down two octaves.


I agree. I changed the key switch assignments to start on C0 for the violins, violas, celli and to C5 for the basses for this reason.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 24, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> I agree. I changed the key switch assignments to start on C0 for the violins, violas, celli and to C5 for the basses for this reason.



I'll do that again. I deleted the old install, where I had done exactly that.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 24, 2017)

PeterN said:


> Can someone seduce me into buying this? Got Albions, Soaring Strings, Berlin inspire, Adagietto, and the Emberton violins (all). Why would I want/need this string library? Would it make a difference somewhere?


I'm in a similar boat. I've bought I think too many strings over the past couple of years, but don't exactly have a chamber set per se, and these sound fantastic...


----------



## PeterN (Nov 24, 2017)

Quasar said:


> I'm in a similar boat. I've bought I think too many strings over the past couple of years, but don't exactly have a chamber set per se, and these sound fantastic...



Yea, well, thats how the devil on the right shoulder is reasoning now: “You need a Chamber library”. The angel on the left shoulder says all my string libraries are just fine.


----------



## markleake (Nov 24, 2017)

Sami said:


> Gotta chime in again here, this library is magnificent. Itˋs as good if not better in some regards than scs. For the money I believe this to be the soundest purchase of any string library, at any price point and I cannot recommend it enough, especially for the sale price. I almost feel ashamed to have paid so little.
> @Light and Sound you have truly created something magical here. Many congratulations.


I wholeheartedly agree with this!

I am just playing around with the update now. v2.0 is a significant improvement from v1.0 and takes the library to a whole other level. I think they compare favorably to their competition. I've played around mainly with the legatos so far, and they are sounding excellent.

I put a quick comparison up in the Samples forum for those interested: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/chamber-strings-examples-lscs-csc.66793/


----------



## markleake (Nov 24, 2017)

AllanH said:


> Excellent upgrade. One little request: I'd really like to be able to click on the articulations and not have to scroll the keyboard down two octaves.


+1 to this. Not being able to click to change the articulation is frustrating.
My suggestion:
- Make it so clicking the articulation changes to that articulation.
- Add two buttons to the right of each articulation: 1. unload the articulation, 2. change what articulation is on that line.
- Make it so clicking on the keyswitch label allows you to change the keyswitch for that articulation.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 25, 2017)

Does anyone know how long the holiday $149 sale lasts?


----------



## ism (Nov 25, 2017)

Have just spent a couple of hours playing with this and am completely in awe of how beautiful the sound is. The ensemble patch alone ... well I won't make any attempt to review at least until I catch my breath a little bit.

Some brilliant playability design also - although it takes a bit of getting used to (a manual would might help here). I love the slow attack and fade on the longs and legato with the sustain pedal. And the rebowing - well libraries without rebowing have caused me so much grief in the past that it a joy to see it done so well I also never though I could love a simulated sordino so much, but it's really great. 

And what the demos don't seem capture is just how intimate this gets when you use only the close mic.




I am seeing a some issues though.

- in the ensemble patch shorts are not responding to velocity. There should be three layers, but there's only one and no dynamics at all

- possibly related ( or possible that I've misinterpreted the design and and playing it wrong) - in the longs and legato on the celli have a similar glitch of the staccato being stuck at a single velocity. This is particularly a problem in that you need to be able to play softly to not trigger a short note in the legato. 

Anyone else seeing anything like this?


Regardless, for $150 I don't know of anything remotely comparable.


----------



## agarner32 (Nov 25, 2017)

ism said:


> - in the ensemble patch shorts are not responding to velocity. There should be three layers, but there's only one and no dynamics at all


And also, there is a weird high pitch sound on G3 (below middle C) on the shorts articulaton. I don't know how many round robins there are, but it's on about every 3rd note for the shorts


----------



## PeterN (Nov 25, 2017)

I fell for the temptation to buy yet another string library, the devil seduced me by saying "yes, its 150 USD but only 129 EUR", and the price in Euro sounded so cheap I pulled the trigger. Download is slow, and with this speed its installed tomorrow. Will give a first impression comment after that.

@Quasar, I recall Ive seen somewhere the deal lasts until 29th.


----------



## Light and Sound (Nov 26, 2017)

ism said:


> Have just spent a couple of hours playing with this and am completely in awe of how beautiful the sound is. The ensemble patch alone ... well I won't make any attempt to review at least until I catch my breath a little bit.
> 
> Some brilliant playability design also - although it takes a bit of getting used to (a manual would might help here). I love the slow attack and fade on the longs and legato with the sustain pedal. And the rebowing - well libraries without rebowing have caused me so much grief in the past that it a joy to see it done so well I also never though I could love a simulated sordino so much, but it's really great.
> 
> ...



Hi ism! Thanks for the kind words! The ensemble patch does have 3 dynamic layers on the shorts, as do all of the short notes at the start of legatos (which can be bypassed with legato should you wish) so that sounds like you may have the "range" slider set to the left, default CC is 6 for the range slider. We allowed the ability to set the range to 0 for everything, allowing you to completely flatten dynamic range and adjust only timbre with velocity or mod wheel and then dynamics with CC11. If you ctrl+click on the range it will set it back to the normal range, or you can simply adjust it to get your own settings! If that doesn't help could you drop us a mail at support ([email protected]) and we'll take a look at this? 

I'm also working on a manual as it was pointed out that our previous "online video" version has become a bit out of date - i'll post it here when finished and we'll keep it on our website for those interested!


----------



## Light and Sound (Nov 26, 2017)

The manual is now live, it can be found lower down on the page here: http://lightandsoundsamples.com/products/chamberstrings.html

If you need a downloaded version, just click file > save as - however having this as an online document does allow us to update it on the fly with ease


----------



## AllanH (Nov 26, 2017)

Light and Sound said:


> The manual is now live ...



What a great idea to make a Google Doc. I played the 2.0 release extensively over the last two days and I have to say it sounds exquisite.


----------



## ism (Nov 26, 2017)

Light and Sound said:


> sounds like you may have the "range" slider set to the left, default CC is 6 for the range slider.!




Thanks - touching the "range" slider does indeed fix the ensemble patch issue. So perhaps I inadvertently altered this when I first loaded and resaved the patch. That said, the issue I was seeing was not only no layers, but also no velocity sensitivity ... but I'm not sure I've fully grasped the range + split functionality yet. Maybe I'll wait for a video.

As for the issue with the celli - I think this may have been a combination of same range issue, combined in an unfortunate way my failure to fully understanding the need hold the sustain pedal to avoid the staccato attack (I misunderstood in from one of the videos).

Its Counter intuitive at first, but getting used to it really makes a lot of sense: the sustain pedal delivering a "normal" (non staccato) attack + rebowing + recorded decrescendo + "normal" sustain legato - it all coherences very nicely from a performance perspective. Finally figuring out the celli patch makes it one of my favourite things ever. (And you even resisted the urge to use the phrase "game changing" in your marketing - impressive restrain).

So again thanks! Everything working smoothly now. ( And the manual helps a lot.)

Maybe something like a "performance guide" video would be helpful here. The playability is just different enough from other libraries that just playing it like other libraries can give some unexpected and unfortunate results, and it took me a few hours to work through this (admittedly quite a lot of this time was spent simple marvelling (and not to dramatize, but I really was near tears at times) at the sound. So for the most part an extremely pleasant few hours). Maybe I'll put such a video together once I've figured it out a bit more.


A couple of questions from the manual though:

The dynamic longs describe a decrescendo:

"There are 2 versions for each note, a crescendo played by playing below velocity 63, and
decrescendo above (with pedal down)".

Does this refer to the release decrescendo or is there an attack decrescendo? I'm not sure I can figure out what velocity above 63 actually does. Does the range/split interact with this somehow? I feel I might be missing something here.

Also: could we get more details on the dynamic legato? I think I've got this figure out, but there are enough (pleasant) surprises buried in this library that I might otherwise be in danger of missing that it would be nice to have it spelled out a bit more.


Congratulations on a truly great instrument.


----------



## Light and Sound (Nov 26, 2017)

ism said:


> A couple of questions from the manual though:
> 
> The dynamic longs describe a decrescendo:
> 
> ...



When you hold down the pedal (for any type of long note) it will instead play the recorded start of the note, for the dynamic longs there's two types:

1) Full crescendo and decrescendo
2) Immediate decrescendo from the dynamic at the height

Playing below 63 plays the full note, which is longer, above 63 plays the shorter version of it. This is only for the starting note, everything after that will change automatically - however the dynamic long legatos are really only intended for those rare occasions you need the section playing a melody at full force, slower melodies since there is a lot of movement and with a lot more vibrato. It should definitely be used sparingly as it's very rare to have strings playing with such intensity, especially in terms of vibrato. Of course these are just suggestions, but after spending time around musicians for a while you pick up a lot of how they interpret whats in front of them ^^

I can certainly look at doing a video based solely on performance, I'll have a think about some good things to put in there


----------



## rottoy (Nov 26, 2017)

I had some fun with the new update.


----------



## ism (Nov 26, 2017)

rottoy said:


> I had some fun with the new update.




Gorgeous - what are the winds?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 26, 2017)

ism said:


> Gorgeous - what are the winds?


Winds are from Eduardo Tarilontes Desert Winds.


----------



## Light and Sound (Nov 27, 2017)

AllanH said:


> Excellent upgrade. One little request: I'd really like to be able to click on the articulations and not have to scroll the keyboard down two octaves.





agarner32 said:


> I agree. I changed the key switch assignments to start on C0 for the violins, violas, celli and to C5 for the basses for this reason.





markleake said:


> +1 to this. Not being able to click to change the articulation is frustrating.
> My suggestion:
> - Make it so clicking the articulation changes to that articulation.
> - Add two buttons to the right of each articulation: 1. unload the articulation, 2. change what articulation is on that line.
> - Make it so clicking on the keyswitch label allows you to change the keyswitch for that articulation.



For those interested as it was also requested through support, I created a quick version that allows for this. If you want the ability to, please use the file attached to this post and replace the "L&S Stage.nkr" file in your instruments folder, it will allow you to click on the text and it will activate the articulation as can be seen below. This has also been updated to be included with all purchases.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 27, 2017)

Light and Sound said:


> For those interested as it was also requested through support, I created a quick version that allows for this...



Trippy. I bought LSCS this morning (wonderful library!) and showed up at VIC specifically to ask about the possibility of implementing this... Voila, thanks!

Though I do use TouchOSC for KS and plan to make a custom template, it's still easier to click on the UI than it is to hunt down the key on the K5 virtual keyboard if you don't have it all memorized.


----------



## ism (Nov 27, 2017)

Kind of textural experiment:



I really love the detail and the textures of this library, so its close mics only, and quickly bashed our with the ensemble patch only. Winds are Spitfire OS.

Update: And adding an experiment in blending with tundra.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you - that worked well. On my system I see the follwing performance problem

Ensemble - Short (the default): 100% CPU utilization pressing just one key a few times in succession.
Violin 1 does not have the problem. I have not tested all combinations

I can file a ticket if this is not reproducible.


----------



## Light and Sound (Nov 27, 2017)

AllanH said:


> Thank you - that worked well. On my system I see the follwing performance problem
> 
> Ensemble - Short (the default): 100% CPU utilization pressing just one key a few times in succession.
> Violin 1 does not have the problem. I have not tested all combinations
> ...


Did you try ctrl clicking the speed slider to disable time machine Pro? Its a very heavy cpu load feature with ensemble


----------



## ism (Nov 28, 2017)

Light and Sound said:


> ... sounds like you may have the "range" slider set to the left, default CC is 6 for the range slider.



I think I see how this issue arose. In logic when you duplicate a track I'm seeing the range slider set to 0. Perhaps a logic or kontakt issue? Everything fine when you reset the range to a reasonable value, but its something to watch out for before you've figured our what range does.


----------



## Light and Sound (Nov 28, 2017)

ism said:


> I think I see how this issue arose. In logic when you duplicate a track I'm seeing the range slider set to 0. Perhaps a logic or kontakt issue? Everything fine when you reset the range to a reasonable value, but its something to watch out for before you've figured our what range does.



If you have any CC6 data previously in the track, most DAWs will send all CC information the moment a track loads or you move the play head. If you right click > unlearn midi CC on the range slider (or remove the cc data from the track) that would resolve that  let me know if it doesn't!


----------



## PeterN (Nov 28, 2017)

Got these strings yesterday. Yea, they are ok, they have a clarity which is their advantage. Just tasted the first violin, and heres the conclusion. I realized my soaring strings violin is very lush, my emberton violin is quite sharp, my albions highs are slightly synthish, my adagietto violin slightly vintage, my berlin inspire somewhat strong, so these fit in the arsenal of tools. This violin will be the bright and claire violin. So I can agree what others here have said about a clarity.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 28, 2017)

The articulations that I really love in LSCS - the tremolos & dynamic longs.
The tremolo is especially well recorded.


----------



## Light and Sound (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update - for anyone having trouble with a stuck note when using the longs patches (non legato) please double check that you have the latest NKR. We will now always have a latest NKR found online within the manual itself on the first page here.


----------



## Light and Sound (Dec 10, 2017)

Here's a mic positions demonstration, showing the wide variety of mixes possible with the available 7 mics, without reverb.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 22, 2017)

I incorrectly moved this thread to the Tier 2 forum yesterday. Light and Sound most certainly do support the forum, and I'm very familiar with them, so this was a dumb mistake. I'm posting this clarification after moving the thread back here, so no one thinks Light and Sound is a tightwad.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 22, 2018)

how does LSCS play with VEP6?

i'm still kind o' new, so pardon the ignorant question.


----------



## Light and Sound (Feb 22, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> how does LSCS play with VEP6?
> 
> i'm still kind o' new, so pardon the ignorant question.



Hi and welcome! It plays pretty well here, though I might be biased! I use it in my daily template without problems, we always test with newest updates where ever possible 

In general we try to keep everything light on resources, so the ram footprint is nice and small (at least within the realm of possibility while still having the scripting functionality we need!) and it doesn't bloat VE Pro save files.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 24, 2018)

This library sounds fantastic! So tempting.


----------



## star.keys (Feb 24, 2018)

PeterN said:


> I fell for the temptation to buy yet another string library, the devil seduced me by saying "yes, its 150 USD but only 129 EUR", and the price in Euro sounded so cheap I pulled the trigger. Download is slow, and with this speed its installed tomorrow. Will give a first impression comment after that.
> 
> @Quasar, I recall Ive seen somewhere the deal lasts until 29th.



I thought about it after reading your post... but the price is 299 plus taxes now? I that was black Friday deal... I will wait for next black Friday


----------



## EgM (Feb 28, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> This library sounds fantastic! So tempting.



It's actually become one my main goto strings, totally worth it. Once you read the manual and understand how to work the dyn patches with the sustain pedal it becomes quite outstanding.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 28, 2018)

EgM said:


> It's actually become one my main goto strings, totally worth it. *Once you read the manual and understand how to work the dyn patches with the sustain pedal it becomes quite outstanding.*



Exactly. L&S is in the same general area with Performance Samples in terms of offering leaner, meaner more instantly _playable _libraries. I had CS2 (which I like, but is night & day different), but despaired of ever finding an affordable chamber-sized set until discovering Light & Sound.


----------



## Light and Sound (Apr 1, 2018)

Edit: April fools has now ended! Thanks for the laughs


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Apr 1, 2018)

gosh darn it.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 1, 2018)

Hahahha


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Apr 1, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Alright, just pulled the trigger. This whole 3D strings thing seems like the future, so how could I say no? It'll be weird having to wear VR goggles just to switch articulations, but whatever.



VR is so 2017.

MR is the way to go.


----------



## Light and Sound (Apr 1, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Having some download trouble. Pasted the download code into Connect, picked a folder to install to, but the list you normally see of all the part files to download isn't showing up. It's just blank. Any ideas? Tried rebooting, no dice.


Heya, looks like it wasn't sending correctly, can you try once more now for me? If that doesn't work can you send us a ticket from here: http://lightandsoundsamples.com/contact.html


----------



## Light and Sound (Apr 1, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Actually, just before you wrote, I picked a different drive to install to temporarily (folder on the desktop) and it worked.
> 
> This was just three minutes ago, so I'm not sure if it was the different folder or the fact that you did something on your end. Either way, thanks for the quick Easter Sunday reply!


No problem! Happy writing!


----------



## fiestared (Apr 1, 2018)

Light and Sound said:


> Rejoice! Thanks to the power of quantum physics we have now re-released our Chamber Strings, in 3D!
> 
> Naturally, this technology was hard to achieve given that standard CPUs can't actually do quantum calculations, and brexit doesn't help anything. So to compensate we'll be increasing the price by just over 1337%.
> 
> ...



Hi, and this temporarily discounting of 99.96275% will finish when ? Thanks and Happy Easter


----------



## Light and Sound (Apr 1, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Hi, and this temporarily discounting of 99.96275% will finish when ? Thanks and Happy Easter



We'll keep it going for a while longer, and of course since this was april fools, the discount has now been reverted to a standard 50% off $299, rather than 99.96275% off $400,000!


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Apr 4, 2018)

I told myself that I wouldn't use any of my tax return money on VIs, but dammit I'd have felt like a fool if I didn't take advantage of this deal. Bought and downloaded.


----------



## lp59burst (Apr 4, 2018)

Argh... I missed the April 1st deal so I had to pay the full 50% off $299...


----------



## TerryD (May 7, 2018)

Argh....AAAAAAAaaarrrghhh...I missed the deal totally. Finally got the go-ahead from my missus tonight and when I run drooling to my pc find that the deal is finished. DOH. Roll on Black Friday ! :-C


----------



## Light and Sound (May 8, 2018)

TerryD said:


> Argh....AAAAAAAaaarrrghhh...I missed the deal totally. Finally got the go-ahead from my missus tonight and when I run drooling to my pc find that the deal is finished. DOH. Roll on Black Friday ! :-C



Hey TerryD, if you miss a sale you can always send us a ticket via http://lightandsoundsamples.com/contact.html and we'll see if there's anything we can do to help


----------



## TerryD (May 9, 2018)

Light and Sound said:


> Hey TerryD, if you miss a sale you can always send us a ticket via http://lightandsoundsamples.com/contact.html and we'll see if there's anything we can do to help


Ohhhh - You have me drooling all over again! Ticket sent (well, its more of a begging letter) lol


----------



## EgM (May 9, 2018)

Beg away! You won't regret it :D


----------



## TerryD (May 10, 2018)

EgM said:


> Beg away! You won't regret it :D


...I did, and I didn't. That is, I DID beg away, and I DIDNT regret it. 
I LOVE Paul from LightandSoundSamples !! :-D


----------



## spoilthechild (Apr 19, 2019)

ism said:


> Kind of textural experiment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





What a beautiful, inspiring track!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

